# maltese rescues



## ckastevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Just so all are aware...I live in NH, dead end street. I have fenced area and litterbox available. I have two maltese now God they are the best! I would gladly take in, adopt, etc....any maltese. Keep me in mind. Deb [email protected] I will take to vet and keep fed healthy and happy....but don't want to put out adoption fees. If neccessary I will though. Oh did I mention I am a stay at home mom...my babies are never alone!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is always looking for fosters. Why don't you put in an application?

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------

